# Game 61: Pacers @ Heat (3/10 6:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, March 10, 2013 | 6:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBA TV*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Should be a great game. Pacers are the last team to beat us way back on February 1st. 

In two games against them this season, Ray Allen has yet to hit a shot against them. We'll see it that changes in this one.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

We need to beat them, no questions. I ****ing hate them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really? I mean, Granger was pretty annoying last playoffs, constantly trying to fight LeBron. Vogel and Hibbert say really dumb shit about us to the media. I see no reason to hate them, though. They're still more at nuisance status.

Both games we lost were in Indy. Ray plays terribly on the road. Perhaps that played into his 0-for.

We gotta really hit the boards and not give up too many perimeter looks. Need to also keep Hill out of the paint, and not let West go off too much. Every game with this streak would seem to get harder to win. Gonna be tough against such a hungry team.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Has probably been mentioned by someone in one of the threads, but I am choked that ABC isn't covering this game. Gonna have to find a stream I guess.

I can't say I hate the Pacers, but I'd feel a lot better if we could at least beat them once in the regular season. I know it doesn't affect the playoffs, but there's just something about going 0-3 against a team you might face that doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ask the Celtics and Bulls how sitting out the Finals felt. Totally get what you're saying, though. At the very least, it's a pride thing. Would also be cool for this to be the first Heat team that beats every other team in the regular season. We beat every team in 2011 if you count the Bulls/Mavs series.

And yeah, I keep assuming it's on ABC or ESPN. Sucks the donkey. Is it on NBATV, though? (Just got it back!)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, its on NBA TV. As is Tuesdays game against the Hawks.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Man, I'm stoked that it is not a national broadcast game! I will be able to watch it on my league pass!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heh, that stuff is so wack. NBA needs to respect Canada a little more and work that out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This must be an NBA record for longest streak without wearing home unis. White Hots, retros, and now only El Heats at home. They're gonna look weird in those colored-in whites in April.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pacers choosing to end the game with their bench in front of the offense. Interesting.

Actually now that I think about it, they always do that here. Bosh injured his ab dunking on the left side in the first half. Dwyane hit that regular season game-winner on the right.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade on George, LeBron on Stevenson.

Both PGs start off the game hitting 3's.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh, and UD on Hibbert. Dammit :spo:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh fouled driving. No idea how he missed the wide open and 1. No lift on that one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No idea how Rio got that in over Hibbert.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Run at a Hibbert 20-footer to leave George wide-open for 3. I think of us as being a smarter defensive team than that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio fouled shooting the trizzle.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I see David West likes to yell "short!" before opponents release FTs.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I love yellow, it is my favorite color but with The Heat's court, it is killing my eyes.

The intensity of both teams are great right now. I think it will be a great game. Pacers def motivated.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Pacers couldn't get it up in time. Heat D at its best. YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh! Great punp fake and dunk


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BIG BOSH DUNK! :bosh1:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn it, such a great screen by UD and Wade lost it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great start for Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh hits the J and the Pacers call TO. 21-16 Heat.

Our D has had some nice looking possessions. Definitely bringing it more than the last couple of games. Only major issue was the UD-Hibbert matchup. Just death.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice block by Bosh on the Hibbert hook!



Dee-Zy said:


> Damn it, such a great screen by UD and Wade lost it.


Yeah that drove me nuts. He lost it twice within 3 seconds. Made up for it with that J the next possession, though. Love the air he's getting on it lately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ThRio!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great D. LeBron defended Stevenson's elbow with his chin, drawing the charge. :manbearpig: at his finest.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oooh. Bailout call for Stevenson on that drive.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn Birdie. FTs off of that foul? Gotta know they'll be in the bonus.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow...Ray misses the wide-open left-corner 3. He hates hitting FGs against the Pacers, apparently.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray finally hits a FG against Indiana.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray and-1 off the cut. Credit Spo. We haven't been working Ray to get mid-range looks like in Boston. He's getting a lot of layups off of curl screens and cuts.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yaya Lets go Ĕl Heat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-20 after 1

Great D from Miami. 

Mario and Bosh were on a roll on offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeJ is a little off today. Tim Reynolds tweeted he missed 9 in a row in warmups, before hitting a 3. Was hoping he'd pull-up for a 3 there. The defense was giving it to him. Instead he worked harder for a more difficult long 2. 

It feels weird pointing out ways LeBron can get better.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to see Joel get minutes. I think we're better when he's playing even a small role.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray turnaround J! Must be the Jordan 13's he's wearing ('98). And-1!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow he missed the FT.

Ray's guarding George. Spo hasn't blinked putting him on scorers all season. I think it's more experimental than what he considers sound tactic.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeWade mostly feasting on jumpers. Indiana has kept us away from the rim all season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray with the Mike Miller miss on the wide-open 3 in transition.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Likely a 6 point swing there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was really thrilled with Battier's defense on West in the playoffs. I think he's taken that personally, as he's played great against him since.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Walter Thray


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I was really thrilled with Battier's defense on West in the playoffs. I think he's taken that personally, as he's played great against him since.


He's bullied him since.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick drive by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice adjustment by Spo putting Bosh and Joel in together. West scores again though. He's scoring on good D. Not much we can do there. Dude's revved up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Orlando Johnson letting people know he's a person.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So Wario. So, so Wario.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn. Rio really ****ed up that lob.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LEBRON HAD POSSESSION THERE? 

Oh my god the officiating gets worse every season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Both teams wit dat playoff D.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Miami Heat fans should be the last fan base to complain about officials. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh2Rio. Great cut great pass.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

KK, check numbers. Can't just go by popular perception. Just not true man.

Wade's brought some clumsy tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Also, I don't see how your perception of past referee leniency on a team means that a current, clearly wrong call shouldn't be mentioned.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL...great minds.

Great Wade jumper to beat the buzzer!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE!

Great end to the quarter. 

56-46 at the half


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sick LEBRON
Sick WADE
Sick sick sick


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That MBP dunk possession was awesome. You can tell he and West were going at it. Ultimately West switched back off, but I'm sure that dunk felt...cathartic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So do we think Wade actually did hire a shooting coach or is it all just a result of better lift off the knee? Because that mid range J has been much improved. Its less attempts, but statistically, his mid-range J has been better this season than the Wade 2.0 season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Been hoping UD's J will reanimate into a zombie, but that shit's dead. Forever.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers you idiot. Cardinal sin.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Makeup Thrio


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Christopher W3sson Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice start to the 2nd half. Hopefully its not like the Magic game, where we quickly extended the lead, then had a huge let down.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think we're showing that our D can carry us through this matchup if we keep Hibbert pushed away from the rim and force West into the toughest of shots.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't let go of the rope!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh: They call that with all of the shoving going on on both ends? These refs...:nonono:

3 fouls on one possession.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

3ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Up 20. Keep it on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I want to win this by 40, kill them


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Still a ton of time. We've melted down in less.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Too much pounding by Rio there, but he found something. Wade to the line.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great defensive play by George on Wade in transition.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL -- Vogel no doubt tells his perimeter guys to try to rough up LeBron. It's seen as the most effective tactic in the scouting report, I think, but it just doesn't work all that well these days.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

2 missed open left corner 3's from Ray. That's like 2 missed FTs! :eek8:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> LOL -- Vogel no doubt tells his perimeter guys to try to rough up LeBron. It's seen as the most effective tactic in the scouting report, I think, but it just doesn't work all that well these days.


It might have been a valid tactic in the past but nowadays roughing up Lebron is idiotic. He just gets angry and becomes manbearpig.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*tomhaberstroh*  Defensive boards from Chris Bosh, Chris Andersen and Joel Anthony: 0.


:bosh2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great pass by Lebron to Battier


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Never seen a flagrant on Battier. Didn't look as bad as the landing live. Want to see a replay.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Flagrant or not, don't care, kill them


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Common foul.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

West starting to get back into UD. Might be time to go back to Joel...

Or Bird.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ looking gassed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is all so predictable. Three points for them every possession now and we can't score.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Here they come, need some daggers here


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So many bad possessions in a row.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

79-65 after 3

A little slip up during these final 3 minutes of the 3rd. Cant have a let up to start the 4th.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Fantastic block by LeBron.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bosh should play more in the fourth quarter. He is needed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh in with Wade and Birdman to start the fourth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great steal and pass by Wade to Birdman


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great wrap-around pass to Birdman from Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

These the 1st Bosh/Bird minutes of the season?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray playing good no-catch D on George on that possession leading to the Wade steal and slam.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Fifth steal by Wade.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Was that really a foul on Andersen?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh...beautiful work there by Wade but he missed the layup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn. Of course Augustin hit that.

Another player having a terrible season making his shots against us.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bosh's jump shots is great as usual.

Too bad D.J. Augustin's 3-pointer went in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick dunk by birdman after the whistle.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole's D to start that possession was big. Really messed them up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Augustin is that scrub tonight.

Big J by Bosh at the end of the shotclock.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a game by Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan coaching up Wade and Birdman. Should've just named him an assistant coach from the start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Sick dunk by birdman after the whistle.


I looked down right before it. Was pining for a replay.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh owns


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Cole and Andersen are overrated.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Augustin...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Augustin is their worst rotation player. Keeping them in the game.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Like a Boss.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade is a demon off the ball defensively tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Birdman


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

It seems that LeBron won't get a double-double.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Crazy possession. Crazy shot. Goes in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Indiana's cute though. #GoldSwagger


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, just noticed Mario has 23 points. Knew he was doing good, but not that good. 

3 20 point scorers for the Heat. None named Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Birdman with 5 and 2 rebounds. 

Stats just dont show his impact.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Vet move by Wade making sure Birdman didn't go apeshit when he got up.

OMG that was the MBPiest rebound I've ever seen.

3oooooooo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was one :manbearpig: ass rebound. Holy shit. Got the ball and nearly Lance Stephenson's head at the same time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

18 in a row. New season-high and highest since the Rocket's 22 (2nd-longest all-time), in...2007? Beaten every team in the league for the first time in franchise history.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Mike Miller is coming on now. Great.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was Bosh saying "Chupra...No chupra?"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 105-91

Great effort throughout. Dominated on both ends.

18 in a row


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Before the match:



> “We play with a little bit of chip on our shoulder and a little bit of swag,” Pacers center Roy Hibbert said. “I mean they get a lot of the calls. They’re the superstar team. We just take it personal and try to go at them.


What an idiot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Got to give it to Rio. Wario kept creeping out, but he fought him back.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

NBATV couldn't get Mario Chalmers, so they're settling for the Dwyane Wade interview.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another oddity with this game: No 3's from Shane.

Another cool thing about 18 that I mentioned in a previous thread: Ties the '96, 72-10 Bulls' longest win streak.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jace said:


> Got to give it to Rio. Wario kept creeping out, but he fought him back.


hehehehe

Great game, kinda got boring actually. Especially in the third, The Heat were just bullying The Pacers. Heat are just on another level than the league right now. I'm afraid they won't have any real competition until the finals. I just hope they don't get complacent or slack off because that is the only way they will lose games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Also worth noting SA won 20 in a row counting the first ten playoff games last year.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hmm...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not sure what to make of that?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Me neither. I wish Tomasson probed more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, i'd love to know why Lebron wanted that. Was it more for the defensive side or the offensive side (would lead to more cross matches against the smaller Stephenson)? Whatever the reason, PG was 2-11 in the game so it worked for this one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was thinking crossmatches on O too, but LeBron rarely posted.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Quite strange, but great to get the W.

Wish I got to watch the game, was away most of the weekend.


----------

